# What is a good Linux distribution for beginners, but not so big to download?



## psam3 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would like to teach myself how to use Linux, however I am limited in my downloads because I use satellite internet. I have Fedora Core 1 but that is obviously outdated and I can't find drivers or programs that even work on it. So can you recommend me one?


Thanks


----------



## psam3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Also I tried Ubuntu once but I couldn't get it to install. Perhaps its not compatible with my machine? It just froze on the installation screen.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

PCLinuxOS 2008 "MiniMe"

A fairly easy to use Linux distro using the KDE window manager at under 300MB.


----------



## psam3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

Ubuntu will ship you a free CD:
https://shipit.ubuntu.com/

Thank Mark Shuttleworth!


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

monckywrench said:


> Ubuntu will ship you a free CD:
> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
> 
> Thank Mark Shuttleworth!


I also suggest Ubuntu. The help forum ubuntuforums.org is very helpful. BUSY too!


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

its free in linux magazine and or check library for that magazine too-cost 10 dollars


----------



## veribaka (Jul 23, 2006)

Best way to teach yourself is through trial and error . Or read linux manuals! By the way, try installing Ubuntu with _noapic_ and _acpi=off_.


----------



## manzoor (Jan 28, 2008)

well I would say first trying Ubuntu cuz its installation is so easy with clicks  plus you dont have to download any files as they'll send the cds for free !!!!!!

Learn Ubuntu for about 6 months , then you know a bit about Linux, move to Slackware


----------



## meox (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah i got ubuntu myself a little while ago its amazing has everything you need. but if your looking for a small one DSL should work (damn small linux) 

did i help you?


----------



## walla299 (Aug 17, 2007)

There's some good advice posted above, but I'd like to add to it. If you don't want to download a cd or dvd .iso file, there is another option. There are several places where you can order most Linux distros for a small charge. Here's one I've used with good results:

http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/index.html

They give fast service and I've never had a problem with any of their cd's or dvd's.

The site http://www.distrowatch.com is another place to look when you are looking for a Linux distro. Each has a short description, and there's the ranking column down the right side of the main page based on the number of hits.

OpenSuse 10.3 is my main distro at the moment. I use Zenwalk for one of my older machines, and DSL, Knoppix, and Puppy for troubleshooting and getting data off of crashed Windows boxes, but they can be good for day to day use also.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tonymoloney (Dec 6, 2007)

I use Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Puppy Linux and PcLinuxOS, but today I set up a system using Vector Linux. If you really want to learn about Linux, rather than just load a system and use it, I'd recommend that you have a look at Vector Linux. 
It will install on just about anything - I put it on a 1998 model IBM Aptiva with 128Mb RAM and 20Gb hard disk, partitioned at 10Gb for Windows ad 10Gb for Linux.
Go down this route and just by following what's going on, you'll learn lots.


----------



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

try ubuntu i had to format all my pc thanks 2 TRS-80 vet i used to have wxp 
i was a beginner too and i think that the interfase is cool and easy to learn:up:


----------



## brokenhead (Oct 11, 2006)

Ubuntu is the first Linux that saw all my devices, printer, scanner, etc. That is 7.10, of course. The install is a snap, and more importantly, updating is a snap because it uses debian updater. I eventually DLed the KDE bundle just to play with. Ubuntu so far seems to be the most well-thought out general-purpose Linux. I just can't say enough about it. I dual boot with XP because there are so many more programs written for Window$, but I find myself using Ubuntu more and more. OpenOffice even rivals MS Office2007 for home use.

One suggestion: If you are new to Linux, obtain as many of the _*live CD distros *_that you can so that you can compare. (Make distrowatch a bookmark for all the latest Linux news and to find out which distros have live CD's.) You want your Linux to be able to run your devices, and you want to be able to access the Internet. For me, that was no small point as I have a wireless router and it took Ubuntu and kernel 2.6x to do it. That I could try out the live CD's was a godsend.

One great thing about Ubuntu and dual-booting: On install, it will find your XP profiles and automatically create corresponding Linux profiles, importing your cookies and favorites!!

Ubuntu rocks!!


----------



## brokenhead (Oct 11, 2006)

psam3 said:


> Also I tried Ubuntu once but I couldn't get it to install. Perhaps its not compatible with my machine? It just froze on the installation screen.


If you have an ix86 machine, you should be good to go. Not all distros have power pc versions if your machine is ppc. If the live CD works, then it is compatible with your machine. Which version of Ubuntu did you use? They are constantly tweaking and improving it.


----------



## psam3 (Jan 14, 2008)

brokenhead said:


> If you have an ix86 machine, you should be good to go. Not all distros have power pc versions if your machine is ppc. If the live CD works, then it is compatible with your machine. Which version of Ubuntu did you use? They are constantly tweaking and improving it.


Well I got it to install, but I had an issue with getting the right resolution to be able to see it. Everyone told me to use this command in a terminal window, but once I got in there I couldn't figure out what I was doing


----------

